# New Cover Art - Valkia The Bloody, Sarah Cawkwell



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/A-Time-For-Heroes.html



> Warhammer Heroes. These words evoke many images: mighty warriors leading great armies, shining armour and swinging blades, epic deeds and fabulous triumphs. And also, over the past couple of years, fantastic fiction about some of the best-loved Warhammer characters.
> 
> These have ranged from Chris Wraight’s tales of the heroic men of the Empire – Ludwig Schwarzhelm and Kurt Helborg in Sword of Justice and Sword of Vengeance – to Darius Hinks and C.L. Werner’s exploration of sinister antiheroes – Wulfrik, Sigvald and The Red Duke. The series continues next year with Chris Wraight’s tale of warrior priest Luthor Huss and Sarah Cawkwell’s Valkia the Bloody, about the monstrous villainess, chosen champion of Khorne.
> 
> Our Facebook fans have voted over the last few days that they’d like to see the Valkia the Bloody cover today, and we hate to disappoint, so...















> Another amazing piece of work from Cheoljoo Lee there, perfectly capturing the brutality and sheer terror of Valkia.
> 
> What other characters do you think would make good additions to the Warhammer Heroes series? Let us know on our Facebook page or tweet us @blacklibrary and let us know. If you missed any of the volumes mentioned above, they are available at blacklibrary.com in paperback and eBook formats.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

"perfectly capturing the brutality and sheer terror of Valkia"

I disagree. It's generic fantasy beauty in spiky armour and wings #4309482342.

Eh. Looking forward to the book either way.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Very very nice. Valkia looks eerily beautiful, and without the facial hair on the Codex image she actually looks like a woman.

As for Hero nominations I refuse to join facebook or twitter, but here are those I want to see in a WHF Heroes novel. Lokhir Fellheart, Vilitch the Twisted Twin, Balthasar Gelt, Archaon the Everchosen and Queek Headtaker. I would also say Deathmaster Snikch but Nathan Long is writing a novel about him already. :biggrin: (x50)


Lord of the Night


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Totally agree with _Vaz_.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, it's not the best Fantasy Cover ever produced by Black Library (My personal favourite is _Warrior Priest_), but it's a book that I'll be getting nonetheless.


----------



## empyrean (Mar 8, 2011)

Meh. Looks to WoW-ish. I like the gritty, rough and realistic style way more.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Here's my original complaints, reposted from the Bolthole:



> Hmmm...looks a bit too WoW art-esque for me. You know, like she's a henchman for (or the bride of) Illidan or something. I had imagined something a bit more like the _Angel of Fire_ cover, personally--a bit less zoomed in, grittier, less cartoony, with less vibrant colors (apart from the red, of course), and maybe a bit more monstrous than "pretty-and-deadly lady with wings and oversized horns."
> 
> Still, who am I to complain. If I got that as a cover to something I wrote, I'd be _thrilled_.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree with Vaz and Mossy Toes. It's a nice cover but it doesn't really fit the theme of warhammer. There's nothing really evocative or distinctly warhammery about it. A bit of grit and gothic horror would be nice.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Throw me in the Vaz/Mossy Toes/CotE/Rems camp... I hate to bash an artist's take based on taste, but the image doesn't strike me as that original, never mind particularly ruthless. It's about as indicative of Warhammer grit/darkness as the covers for "Sons of Dorn" and "Heroes of the Space Marines" are indicative of the feel of 40k.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

she's a tad too pretty for the handmaiden of Khorne, but I understand that covers sell books


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

MontytheMighty: Don't judge a book by it's cover. :wink:.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Thats one sexy Skull Lover! Id tap that. Mind you she would give a new meaning to "Skull Fuck"


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Aren't you like 23?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Aren't you like 23?


Yes but i have the brains of some 15 year olds i harvested last week. :victory:


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Azkaellon said:


> Thats one sexy Skull Lover! Id tap that. Mind you she would give a new meaning to "Skull Fuck"


----------

